# 부캐, 부캐릭



## RadkeRonnie

Hello, everyone.

I was just playing a game of League of Legends on the Korean server, and I ran across a word that I can't find anywhere.

Here's the context:
I was playing a character named Sona (소나), and my team had just killed the "Baron Nasher," which is a monster. It always spawns seven minutes after you kill it, and it's helpful to know when it's going to spawn, so often people write down the spawn time in the team chat.

Chat:
Me: 바론 3738 (I was indicating that Baron Nasher would spawn at 37 minutes and 38 seconds. I don't usually play on the Korean server, so I don't know what the monsters are called, so 바론 was a guess).
Teammate: 소나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
Me: 뭐라고 해요? (I didn't know the Korean name of the monster.)
Teammate: 나죠
Teammate: (Something like) I've never seen anyone time it that way before.
Teammate: 부캐임?
Me: 부캐가 뭐예요?
Teammate: 부캐릭

I looked these terms up, but I can't find any definitions in English. 

Any help would be appreciated =)


----------



## Kross

부캐 or 부캐릭 is used to indicate the second game hero and beyond you created. Korean players have a tendency that it is weaker than 주캐 or 주캐릭 that has been created first and/or can be considered the strongest and most powerful one of heroes you have. 캐 or 캐릭 here directly comes from the English language, character, and is written in a shortened way in Korean. 부 in 부캐 or 부캐릭 means assistant and 주 in 주캐 or 주캐릭 means main or prime. Korean players like ones from any other regions love to shorten words to save time and convey a message quickly. So this trend sometimes gives a hard time for game beginners.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Aaahhhh. That makes sense. Thanks so much for your explanation! I've seen you answer a lot of other people's questions, and you seem to put in a lot of time and effort to helping the people on this forum. That's awesome.

Just because I'm a 한자 nerd, is that 주 as in 主 and 부 as in 副?


----------



## Kross

Young people like me have been a bit taught the Chinese language at school, way too much less than English. So there is a possibility that I might be wrong about the second question. In my view, you are correct in part. 주 is as in 主, but 부 is as in 附 I guess. Does 副 mean richness?


----------



## vientito

actually I  was able to find it in Daum online dictionary but you have to look it up as 부캐 not 부캐릭.  some terms can never be found since they may be too recent.  Also, when looking up slangs/popular abbreviations you'd do better just with korean-korean way instead of korean-english lookup.


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> you have to look it up as 부캐 not 부캐릭.


 Yes, game players use 부캐 much more than 부캐릭 within game communities I guess. That's because it is shorter. It's like the shorter an expression is the more commonly it is used, for example, to make oneself cooler.


----------

